# Operas that are romantic?



## Rosie (Jul 4, 2016)

What are some operas to cry to that have beautiful, romantic love stories?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you have a day or 7 ?


----------



## Rosie (Jul 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Do you have a day or 7 ?


Lol Wat???


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rosie said:


> Lol Wat???


The list of "romantic" operas is as long as ones arm.
Have you a particular composer that you like?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

And do you want happy endings or tragedies? Sweet, charming romances, chaste, high-minded declarations of undying love and noble sacrifice, or five hour nights of passion with the orchestra graphically describing the sexual act?


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

SimonTemplar said:


> five hour nights of passion with the orchestra graphically describing the sexual act?


At least we know which particular opera and conductor you are talking about :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Azol said:


> At least we know which particular opera and conductor you are talking about :tiphat:


Yes and it is an opera to die for.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yes and it is an opera to die for.


AS much as I like opera, I won't die for it.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Start with La Boheme and Romeo et Juliette.
Then add La Traviata.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Rosie said:


> What are some operas to cry to that have beautiful, romantic love stories?


There are quite a few... 

Try this one, for instance:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

One of my favorite romantic operas is L'Amico Fritz. Here is a production with English subtitles:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> And do you want happy endings or tragedies? Sweet, charming romances, chaste, high-minded declarations of undying love and noble sacrifice, or five hour nights of passion with the orchestra graphically describing the sexual act?


About that last one, Clara Schumann said it was the most disgusting thing she had ever seen in her entire life.

The times, they are a-changin,' Clara dear.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Rosie said:


> What are some operas to cry to that have beautiful, romantic love stories?


Bluebeard's Castle by Béla Bartók


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Morimur said:


> Bluebeard's Castle by Béla Bartók


You're a bad boy, Morimur.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Morimur said:


> Bluebeard's Castle by Béla Bartók


Talking from experience?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Talking from experience?


Who wouldn't want a closet full of ex-wives?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Who wouldn't want a closet full of ex-wives?


Easy one 

Talking from experience?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Easy one
> 
> Talking from experience?


No, just taking a poll. So far nobody has denied it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> No, just taking a poll. So far nobody has denied it.


We are slightly off topic, I suggest make a reel poll .


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> We are slightly off topic, I suggest make a reel poll .


Like a fishing reel??  :lol:


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Like a reeling feeling


----------

